# Diplomatic Protection



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Oct 2007)

I am wondering, with all the problems that Blackwater and other PMCs are getting in the media if its time that the Department of Foreign Affairs form or aid in the creation of some sort of Canadian Diplomatic Protection service that would be trained in all aspects of CP. I figure the MPs and RCMP could be part of the training cadre with the boys from Dwyer Hill providing input. Thoughts?


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Oct 2007)

EX-Dragoon,

The MP trade has already grasped the bull by the horns as it were. They have started a Close Protection Unit (Currently not a unit per say). I think their Mandate covers what you are asking. The training is being handled by the assets you name and a third party. I am sure some one completely in the know will be along shortly.


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Oct 2007)

EX D

Found the thread relating to your questions.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/53253.0.html


----------



## Journeyman (10 Oct 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> *This will be an interesting thing.*


 You were doing fine up to that point, and then you went off the rails.



> *Considering that DFA has never really had an armed escort presence before....how will they be viewed ... Canadians have never really been receptive to the idea of a private army, ....the proposed entity should also handle domestic foreign diplomatic protection ....*


Wow. So many things wrong in so few paragraphs. Close Protection Parties are common; there are many legal precedents and MOUs already in place; LdSH(RC) ring bells? But you're talking of privatized security (vice army) -- do you shout "gun!" when you see a Brinks guard? No, private security is a commonly accepted and growing business; ....and CPP for all the foreign floppers?? Now you're just on crack.

You know those threads where someone comes along telling someone else to "stay in his lane"?  Picture that happening here.


----------



## garb811 (10 Oct 2007)

Should DFAIT institute it's own Diplomatic Protection Service?  Absolutely not.  Even the American's can't pull this off with all of their resources hence their reliance on Blackwater and others and I'm talking world wide, not just Iraq and Afghanistan.  DFAIT also had their own Security Guard program in the not so distant past which was replaced by MSGU and there is a reason the transition to MSGU happened...

If done right, the program would be so small and specialized that it would soon become a revolving door as people were trained, deployed, made contacts and left for PMCs to make the big bucks.  The military/public service will never be in a position to compete with private companies in the realm of salaries for those who are truely good at this.  The end result would be any DFAIT specific program would end up having too many guys who couldn't make the grade to get to the big leagues, which is not what you want, although I'm sure some decent guys would remain out of a sense of duty and loyalty perhaps.  

The MOU in place between DND and DFAIT for the current MSGU setup specifically forbids MSGU to provide CPP.  They can provide "Escort" to various degrees and are doing so and have done so in the past, but full blown CPP is not allowed.  As I've said in another thread, sometimes the line is very blurred as to what is being conducted but at the end of the day, DFAIT cannot currently ask for CPP from DND assets without going to another MOU.  

I have had a discussion with someone in the know a few years ago when the Branch was getting back into the CPP business that DFAIT was discussing getting CPP into Kabul, but it would have been under a seperate mandate from MSGU and would have been specific to Kabul.  For whatever reason it never came off but it certainly would have made for an interesting situation.


----------



## medaid (10 Oct 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You were doing fine up to that point, and then you went off the rails.
> You know those threads where someone comes along telling someone else to "stay in his lane"?  Picture that happening here.



ugh... my thing is gone. it was stupid I am on crack tonight...


----------



## rregtc-etf (16 Oct 2007)

I assume you are refering to body guarding duties within a war zone.  

The level of protection affored to government officials will never be contracted out to a private company.  In my opininion the RCMP will be assigned to protect all International Protected Persons, and high level government officials within Canada.  If these persons travel to a war zone the CF will likely assist the RCMP.  People that do not fall into the government category will get a handshake and a bus ticket.  Those individuals may get private body guarding from companies that employ semi trained individuals, I doubt many of  the private contractors employ individuals that have received body guard training from the US Secret Service, RCMP or Scotland Yard.  No doubt they have a skill set that most poeple do not have, but a private company would lack the resources to conduct a proper threat assessment for protective intelligence.  As far as I know, government protection agencies still do not share their intelligence information or resources with private companies in the body guarding racket.


----------



## garb811 (16 Oct 2007)

rregtc-etf said:
			
		

> I assume you are refering to body guarding duties within a war zone.
> 
> The level of protection affored to government officials will never be contracted out to a private company.


It happens all the time, even with Canadian diplomats.



> No doubt they have a skill set that most poeple do not have, but a private company would lack the resources to conduct a proper threat assessment for protective intelligence.


Actually, some of the companies out there are VERY good at conducting risk and threat assessments, as well as collation and assessment of open source intelligence.  Where do you think retired Int Ops go?

Don't write off security companies so easily, in my opinion some of the best protected individuals are private corporate clients.  Just because bashing Blackwater is currently the flavour of the day doesn't mean that all of these companies are totally incompetent.


----------



## Big Red (16 Oct 2007)

rregtc-etf said:
			
		

> I assume you are refering to body guarding duties within a war zone.
> 
> The level of protection affored to government officials will never be contracted out to a private company.



Like for example in Iraq? Where Canadian gov't officials were guarded by CRG. 



			
				rregtc-etf said:
			
		

> Those individuals may get private body guarding from companies that employ semi trained individuals, I doubt many of  the private contractors employ individuals that have received body guard training from the US Secret Service, RCMP or Scotland Yard.



HAHAHHA! Private security companies have years of experience guarding VIPs in non-permissive environments.  They don't need the training of the RCMP to do this...



			
				rregtc-etf said:
			
		

> As far as I know, government protection agencies still do not share their intelligence information or resources with private companies in the body guarding racket.



Private security companies do have access to up to date intelligence from multinational forces in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## KevinB (16 Oct 2007)

rregtc-etf  your way out of your lane.


----------



## rregtc-etf (18 Oct 2007)

Agreed, I guess I should have been more specific regarding government officials, I guess I should have said, first world Heads of State or International Protected Persons.  I am aware that protective security is contracted by government agencies like US State Dept. Diplomatic Security Service along with others including mining companies, industry etc etc.  One thousand pardons, I did not intend to upset the private security industry.   :crybaby:


----------



## Journeyman (18 Oct 2007)

I doubt if you upset the "private security industry" in the slightest. 

It was more a case of trashing your own credibility; but that's what happens when you post statements in a public forum where it's obvious you haven't the slightest clue what you're talking about. 

Now, some people will publicly call you on being outside your lane. Others may respond with taunts of "BS," "poser," "ninjawannabesniperloser." But many, _many_ more will simply note your name/avatar and disregard future posts. 

Hey, it's your credibility....


<ignore>


----------

